#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Maths Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: TRIGONOMETRY - Theory, Questions & Answers

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Exclusive IIT/AIEEE coaching centre material for TRIGONOMETRY. Please find it in the attachment.





  Similar Threads: Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: SET's AND RELATIONS - Theory, Questions & Answers Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: PROBABILITY - Theory, Questions & Answers Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: STATISTICS - Theory, Questions & Answers Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: VECTORS - Theory, Questions & Answers Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: COMPREHENSION QUESTIONS - Theory, Questions & Answers

----------


## sauravmaity

really this is an awesome site and believe me that its nt tht my words are to impress others or told under pressure,
these r what i hav felt using this site these days and nw by this time many of my friends hav come to knw abt this site

----------

